# 61-64 Impala Frame chart!



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm posting this for those of you who dont have this much needed tool. I redid the font on the measurements to make them much more clear. Everything is factory CORRECT....I just made everything easier to see. Yes the pics are big...its cuzz they are hi-res and should print perfectly on a regular sheet of paper.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I'll be printing this tomorrow at work!!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 13 2005, 12:27 PM
> *I'm posting this for those of you who dont have this much needed tool. I redid the font on the measurements to make them much more clear. Everything is factory CORRECT....I just made everything easier to see. Yes the pics are big...its cuzz they are hi-res and should print perfectly on a regular sheet of paper.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Now if you had one for a '60, you'd be the man!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Glad to see some appreciation.  Sorry brown...I'm working on gettin all the impala's covered.


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good shit, homie!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks badass64...I figured ALOT of people could use this thing...and wouldnt want to guess on some of the measurements...So I cleaned em up for everybody so there is no mistakes.


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

62 is different??? i never knew


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

as far as I know this covers 61-64 but the chart just says 63-64...Not a 100% sure though.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Feb 14 2005, 05:21 PM
> *62 is different??? i never knew
> [snapback]2725327[/snapback]​*


Here's what I've heard while looking into my '60:
'58, '59, '60 and ''61-64 are different. '61-'64 will interchange within them years but not with a '58, '59 or a '60.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Not trying to sound like an idiot but this helps for what?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Feb 15 2005, 07:58 AM
> *Not trying to sound like an idiot but this helps for what?
> [snapback]2727958[/snapback]​*


Wrapping a frame


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 15 2005, 09:13 AM
> *Wrapping a frame
> [snapback]2727992[/snapback]​*


how exactly? maybe I'm not looking at it right or don't know how to read it..maybe it's to early in the morning for me to be looikng at something like this.. :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Feb 15 2005, 09:20 AM
> *how exactly? maybe I'm not looking at it right or don't know how to read it..maybe it's to early in the morning for me to be looikng at something like this.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2728009[/snapback]​*



Because to do a proper wrap you have to cut off the rear spring perches and the body mounts etc. and this chart tells you all the exact measurements so you can re-attach all the pieces in the right locations and keep the factory measurements...otherwise shit wont line up and the body wont go on right...the car can drive crooked etc. For frame wrappers and people who want to do the job the right way the first time...this is a big help. If your gonna wrap a frame...this should be your first tool.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

ttt for frame wrappers.


----------



## black64ss (Oct 31, 2002)

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## guumba (Nov 14, 2003)

thanks for the clear copy


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome gentlemen...I know I didnt wanna squint and try and figure out measurements for myself everytime...so I cleaned it up for myself...but figured I would help everyone else out too.


----------



## chopperimpala (Jan 16, 2005)

great info, but i just have one question, and maybe it is ME!! what are the diagonal deminsions that have the double lettering in the "top-view" for??? (aa-----aa, bb-----bb, cc----cc, etc) am i missing something in the picture??? thanks...ken


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chopperimpala_@Feb 16 2005, 08:00 PM
> *great info, but i just have one question, and maybe it is ME!! what are the diagonal deminsions that have the double lettering in the "top-view" for??? (aa-----aa, bb-----bb, cc----cc, etc) am i missing something in the picture???  thanks...ken
> [snapback]2735543[/snapback]​*



Your not the only one homie...I also have no clue what those are for...but I do know there were no listed dimentions for them. :dunno:


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

Do you have a chart for a convert. X-Frame? They have exstra body mounts!!!

Also, How much more of the frame should be reinforced, Since it is allready
Factory reinforced? I know you should do the whole thing if you plan to
hop, But what if it's just a street cruiser and you don't hop it.....???


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuce_@Feb 17 2005, 07:53 AM
> *Do you have a chart for a convert. X-Frame? They have exstra body mounts!!!
> 
> Also, How much more of the frame should be reinforced, Since it is allready
> ...


Sorry homie dont have one for a vert frame.  And if your not gonna wrap the whole thing I would at *least* do the center, the rear spring mounts and the front spring pockets. I'm not familiar with the factory reinforcements on a vert frame so you should get a second opinion too.


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm not a frame expert by no means....But when I owned my 64 Rag, It was
juiced back in 94 and I had no problems with anything happening to the
frame. and I was bending corners and all that...Only had 8 batt. & 2-pumps..
Never really hopped it though...
Then in 2002 I done a frame off and had it all reinforced......

The frame is factory reinforced up the belly on the top and bottom rails and
also over the hump...Then it stops after the hump...And stops before the
front hump.....

I would like to get a second opinion.....Because in my experience, A stock convert.
Frame should hold up nice for a street cruiser....A non hopping car!!!
Maybe just box in the rear for some exstra reinforcing.....

LMK

Thanks


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

ttt might not wanna lose this.


----------



## igorgulla (Nov 12, 2003)

NICE SHIT HOMIE.........    THANKS:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

ttt for a useful topic


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks a lot 1LO! Looks very detailed. Just wondering if there is supposed to be 2 pics. Only one is showing up. The other one is a red X.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

sweet.. thanks for the info man.
and for what its worth i'd think that those aa,bb and all that crap is probablyjust so u know that they are all supposed to be equal(left and right sides) as in from the left AA to the right BB has to be the same as the Right AA to the Left BB... make sense??
seems logical.. or maybe im just lookin at this pic wayyyy to hard.
dunno.. any input?
layta


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

so this is no good for a vert frame? i see the top pic, but the bottom is red x


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Feb 15 2005, 09:58 AM
> *Not trying to sound like an idiot but this helps for what?
> [snapback]2727958[/snapback]​*


Idiot. :uh:


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

2 of the 4 extra vert mounts are there :dunno: 

i believe the cross measurements (AA,BB etc.) are there just to show that they should be the same left and right. i always cross measure to double check as well, i'm sure that's what they are showing.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Feb 15 2005, 10:55 AM
> *Here's what I've heard while looking into my '60:
> '58, '59, '60 and ''61-64 are different. '61-'64 will interchange within them years but not with a '58, '59 or a '60.
> [snapback]2727947[/snapback]​*


i thought 59-60 was the same frame  :dunno:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 18 2005, 07:27 PM
> *i thought 59-60 was the same frame    :dunno:
> [snapback]3432670[/snapback]​*


Me 2 ????????????? :scrutinize:


----------



## Drop63onDz (Nov 15, 2004)

has anyone found the vert charts


----------



## Drop63onDz (Nov 15, 2004)

Does any one have a pic or chart the shows the difference between the hardtop and vert frame.


----------



## Drop63onDz (Nov 15, 2004)

some one has to have a good pic of a vert frame!


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

that looks like it might be a vert frame chart. i just did my frame and it doesn't have the BB mounts. my frame only has eight body mounts, i though the verts had ten, two extra ones somewhere in the middle.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jul 18 2005, 08:37 PM~3432748
> *Me 2 ????????????? :scrutinize:
> *


Nope there longer.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

hey man that second pic is just a red x.... can we get that fixed so i can print these bitches!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

i have some pix of real vert frames 61-64


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

the one on the bottom still has the mounts


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

is that plating on the top stock??


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

yes it is stock on verts


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

hope those pictures help


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

no shit, that pretty cool i never knew that, never had a vert. Do you typically cut that off and replate when wrapping or wrap over the top of it?


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jun 29 2007, 09:49 AM~8201243
> *no shit, that pretty cool i never knew that, never had a vert. Do you typically cut that off and replate when wrapping or wrap over the top of it?
> *



Good question, I'm interested in how this is done.

Also, from the pictures of the vert frames I noticed that the extra plating looks like it's been glued on there with contact cement. I'm no welder, but I have been browsing the forums for a few years now, but shouldn't the extra plating at least extend to the sides of the frame?


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info! :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop63onDz (Nov 15, 2004)

can you circle the vert mounts. both frames look like they have the same mounts just one has them cut off


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop63onDz_@Jul 5 2007, 05:22 PM~8241673
> *can you circle the vert mounts.  both frames look like they have the same mounts just one has them cut off
> *


thats cause both are vert frames, just one has them cut off.


----------



## NMR-rek (Apr 10, 2009)

when a 64 vert frame is wrapped and the shock mounts ears are cut off how hard is it to have them put back on ? could they be fabricated or do they have to come from another 64 vert frame? is this the reason you couldnt hop when driving?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chopperimpala_@Feb 17 2005, 01:00 AM~2735543
> *great info, but i just have one question, and maybe it is ME!! what are the diagonal deminsions that have the double lettering in the "top-view" for??? (aa-----aa, bb-----bb, cc----cc, etc) am i missing something in the picture???  thanks...ken
> *


all the double letters designate body mounts


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NMR-rek_@May 22 2009, 04:49 AM~13966721
> *when a 64 vert frame is wrapped  and the shock mounts ears are cut off how hard is it to have them put back on ? could they be fabricated or do they have to come from another 64 vert frame? is this the reason you couldnt hop when driving?
> *


should be able to make new ones and put on.

just make sure they are in the right spot.

edit: old ass topic to boot. lol


----------



## bichkikr (Oct 6, 2008)

the pics of the vert frames are cool, but does anyone have the measurements? the picture at the beginning has the 2 extra rears, but not the 2 extra fronts. reason i'm asking is i need to wrap a non-vert frame and weld the vert mounts on to it...but without the body on...so i need to know where to weld the vert mounts on.

thanks...if anyone has the answer...


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

anybody got a frame chart with the measurements for a ragtop 64 
I got this chart but its weird its got the front (2 extra ) mounts missing :dunno:


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 30 2010, 05:41 PM~16462328
> *anybody got a frame chart with the measurements for a ragtop 64
> I got this chart but its weird its got the front (2 extra ) mounts missing :dunno:
> 
> ...


i thought the BB were the extra ones on the ragtop...
my 2 dr hdtp doesnt have those ones on it.


----------



## H.M.B.Local (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 30 2010, 03:41 PM~16462328
> *anybody got a frame chart with the measurements for a ragtop 64
> I got this chart but its weird its got the front (2 extra ) mounts missing :dunno:
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the pic, that looks like a vert frame (10 mounts). I have a 63 HT and need to install those 2 extra mounts so I can cut the top. Where did u find these?


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

how come more people dont cannabalize Oldsmobile X frames cause theyre like a impala frame AND has an outer perimeter frame like a G-body. seems like a lot stronger of a frame to start with......

http://www.ev1.pair.com/59olds/TVcommercia...commercial.html


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Because you would have to cut the floors in the impala to get the frame to fit.

We're better off hopping the oldsmobile instead.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Anybody ever find the convertible chart? This chart only has 2 of the 4 extra mounts needed

Id hate to drop my chassis, mock up my new chassis, then pull it back out, paint and etc, when I can just ride while i'm finishing my new one


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 13 2005, 01:27 PM~2719693
> *I'm posting this for those of you who dont have this much needed tool. I redid the font on the measurements to make them much more clear. Everything is factory CORRECT....I just made everything easier to see. Yes the pics are big...its cuzz they are hi-res and should print perfectly on a regular sheet of paper.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

